# Swift Gazelle F61....newbie questions.....please help.



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi all

We are new kids on the block regarding motorhomes in general.

Having just retired, we are looking to buy a motorhome to house my 6'3" rugby build frame and my petite wife.

We have narrowed our search down to a Swift Gazelle F61 (huge u shape seating/bedding) and have found a 2001 model with 17,000 miles and is in superb condition inside and out. This seems to tick all our boxes and even the shower room seems a decent size. Vehicle is at a reputable dealer and would come with a comprehensive 3 month guarantee.

As we are new to this, could anybody offer advice/opinions on this model. We like the size and the 2.8 engine seems to have plenty of grunt.

Many thanks for your help....we would love some views to enable us to move forward or not on the vehicle.

Kind regards

Brent & Sue
Kent


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi,welcome to the wierd and wonderful of motorhoming!I can't comment directly on the model you are considering,but we have a Swift with the U shaped lounge arrangement and we love it.We consider it to be the best of both worlds and would recommend it to anyone.Good luck with whatever you decide to buy.


----------

